# HP-G6 2005ax with AMD orSAMSUNG with 3rd gen i5



## anky (Oct 10, 2012)

hello,
i have been searching for laptops in 35k-37k range sice last 2 weeks.
after much research i found HP-G62005AX to be quite wonderful, it is powered by AMD-A8-4500M.
but my problem is that i have been a intel user since forever..
so i dont much about reliability of AMD(heating issue and performance and all).
so now  i am confuse between these two laptops 
1.HP G6-2005AX
2.SAMSUNG NP300E5X-S01IN - Samsung NP300E5X-S01IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 750GB/ DOS/ 1GB Graph): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Samsung Notebook
please help me and guide me by telling about the performance of these two laptops.
i will use be using laptop for - 
1. visual studio 2010, coding and building websites,
2. browsing websites,
3. movies,
4 games (although i am not a hardcore gamer, but i want to become one now )
5. and very important one is i will be using multi OS on my system,i.e windows + linux.
so pls help, 
thanks in advance.


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 10, 2012)

1. visual studio 2010, coding and building websites <--- doesn't matter. any will do
2. browsing websites, <--- same as above
3. movies, <--- look above
4 games (although i am not a hardcore gamer, but i want to become one now ) <--- you need a GPU, not integrated GPU. And a fast one. 7670M is not for hardcore gaming. better get a desktop if you want to play games with everything max'd out. For laptops you need to sell out ~50k to get a decent gaming laptop.
5. and very important one is i will be using multi OS on my system,i.e windows + linux. <--- both will work fine.


----------



## anky (Oct 10, 2012)

thnks sam..
so u think that both these laptops are same..
and between these two which one will give better gaming experience ?


----------



## Piyush (Oct 10, 2012)

^^ AMD HP G6 2005Ax


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 10, 2012)

anky said:


> thnks sam..
> so u think that both these laptops are same..
> and between these two which one will give better gaming experience ?



but even with 7670M, you can't run games like Battlefield 3, Max Payne 3 at max so decide accordingly and 2005AX or similar laptops with midrange or highend GPU gets real hot when you game irrespective of you using a cooler or not.


----------



## anky (Oct 10, 2012)

and what about HP Pavilion G6-2016TX Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win7 HB/ 1GB Graph): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook 
i know its price is little more...but since i dont know much about graphics card.
which is one better between 2005 ax and 2016tx (in gaming criteria, and cooling too )
i have to buy laptop in mid november(diwali) so i am expecting its price to go down further..
or if i am able to negotiate i think i can it around 40k-41k(my max. budget).
so is 2016tx worth spending so much(if i can have 2005ax in 35k).


----------



## Chaitanya (Oct 11, 2012)

anky said:


> i have to buy laptop in *mid november(diwali) *so i am expecting its price to go down further..



If you are buying in diwali no result for your reaserch now cos every brand will have their new offers.....


BTW for gaming 2005ax could be better but for overheating (no !dea)


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 11, 2012)

i don't think calling 2005AX overheating just cause it gets really hot under load is a good idea. Even Asus K53SM which i thought to be one of the coolest running lappies heats up during gaming. And one can configure the heck out of G6 even without editing any system file. Catalyst have so easy to use specs that a few clicks fixes everything.


----------



## anky (Oct 11, 2012)

@ sam please answer my last question ..
what is the difference in gaming between 2005ax and 2016tx..?
is it really worth spending 7k-8k more (than 2005ax)


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 11, 2012)

anky said:


> and what about HP Pavilion G6-2016TX Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win7 HB/ 1GB Graph): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook
> i know its price is little more...but since i dont know much about graphics card.
> which is one better between 2005 ax and 2016tx (in gaming criteria, and cooling too )
> i have to buy laptop in mid november(diwali) so i am expecting its price to go down further..
> ...





> Graphic Processor	ATI Mobility Radeon 7670M HD


both have same GPU. the second one cost more cause it has 3rd gen core i5 (10k more just for core i5). i5 is way better than A8 but when it comes to gaming both will be limited by the GPU. the A8 have a slight advantage though as it can use dual GPU in Direct X 11 games whereas the i5 based lappy will have to use HD7670M only. But for now the dual GPU thing doesn't work fine and performance may increase with new drivers.

If you buy by Diwali, you should get the i5 based one for 40k. A8 based one is currently selling for 32-33k street price.


----------



## dsmarty (Oct 11, 2012)

Visual studio 2010 lags like hell on AMD processors.


----------



## anky (Oct 11, 2012)

i don't think calling 2005AX overheating just cause it gets really hot under load is a good idea. Even Asus K53SM which i thought to be one of the coolest running lappies heats up during gaming. And 





Sam said:


> one can configure the heck out of G6 even without editing any system file. Catalyst have so easy to use specs that a few clicks fixes everything.


i am not able to get this sam. 
what can one do with 2005ax, i mean what type of work?


----------



## duke123 (Oct 12, 2012)

Sam said:


> i don't think calling 2005AX overheating just cause it gets really hot under load is a good idea. Even Asus K53SM which i thought to be one of the coolest running lappies heats up during gaming. And one can configure the heck out of G6 even without editing any system file. Catalyst have so easy to use specs that a few clicks fixes everything.



i think he meant this

*imageshack.us/a/img545/8601/catalyst.jpg


----------



## anky (Oct 12, 2012)

@duke123
do you own this laptop?
actually if i will buy this one,then this will be my first AMD cpu.!
so i m kinda tensed regarding this..(switching from intel to amd)
as i dont know the plus points of amd..
so if u can help..??...
pls clear my doubts..
thnaks...


----------



## duke123 (Oct 12, 2012)

anky said:


> @duke123
> do you own this laptop?
> actually if i will buy this one,then this will be my first AMD cpu.!
> so i m kinda tensed regarding this..(switching from intel to amd)
> ...



yup..brought it 3 months back...
tensed
plus point -Damn Cheap compared with Intel


----------



## anky (Oct 12, 2012)

yup..brought it 3 months back...
tensed
plus point -





duke123 said:


> Damn Cheap compared with Intel


only price diff. is the only advantage of amd-a8?
will it effect the normal processing tasks?
and are you satisfied with this laptop..?..
and one more thing i want to ask...i have seen in some posts here that hard-disk speed of this lappy is slow as compared to another laptops..?
is this because of AMD processor ??


----------



## duke123 (Oct 12, 2012)

from a normal user point of view only price difference..Intel(80%) owns AMD(18.8%) any day...
But G6 2005ax has a crossfire feature which is useless as of now..may be prove worthy in future...

no effect on normal tasks like browsing,movies etc...

i am not satisfied by build quality touch pad and webcam.....but cant expect for more at 33k
...
yup the model is shipped with three different manufacturers hard disc...segate,Hitachi(mine) and another brand(dnt remember)
if you get third one you get slightly bad performance..segate and hitachi are good...


----------



## anky (Oct 12, 2012)

soo. do we get to chose harddisk brand or it is just our luck?..!


----------



## duke123 (Oct 12, 2012)

some one mentioned recently shipped ones had the 3rd one...its mentioned in some old thread....
might be random also ...


----------

